# new look for CR



## pwp (Oct 21, 2013)

Huh? What's with the new look? It just flickered over when I refreshed a page.
Think I preferred the lower case banner font, but what the heck...
-pw


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 21, 2013)

i like it.... A lot!!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

Ahh.. the first complaint didn't take long.

The switchover will be buggy for 12-24 hours as things get sorted. These things rarely go smoothly.


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Oct 21, 2013)

Change is hard for people. 

Those coming to the site for the first time will find it very useful and well laid out. Those who have been lurking and participating for a while will all come around! Nice work!


----------



## sanj (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats. 
1. I notice the update is only on the front page.
2. The photos in the rumors, eg the Sigma lens post, are missing.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 21, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 21, 2013)

I miss the old one. It may took sometime for my eyes to adjust.... 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> I like it.


 
+1

Nice job.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 21, 2013)

Cool look. +100


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

We've reverted the site until tomorrow night... a serious bug needs to be fixed.

This is why we do it at 11:00PM EST on a Sunday.


Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 21, 2013)

I was about to ask if I was the only one who didn't notice the new look. Now I understand. I'm excited to see it though!

-Tabor


----------



## pwp (Oct 21, 2013)

For those who can't wait for tomorrow, I snagged a screenshot before it temporarily evaporated...

-pw


----------



## Kwanon (Oct 21, 2013)

Well that's miles better than it has been.
Good job!


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 21, 2013)

pwp said:


> For those who can't wait for tomorrow, I snagged a screenshot before it temporarily evaporated...
> 
> -pw



Nice grab, P-Dubya! ;D
-Tabor


----------



## pwp (Oct 21, 2013)

CR, good luck with the new-look rollout. Be back up again soon?
Damn bugs always seem to rear up even when you've endlessly tested.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's yesterday's screenshot...


----------



## rpt (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like you had to revert it today too 

While browsing I got the new top menu and then some error. Did not pay attention to it and hit refresh. That gave me a "stream error" so I waited for 5 minutes and tried again and I see the old interface back...


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Oct 22, 2013)

I really like it


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 22, 2013)

Please give us 24 hours... there's a bunch of small tweaks that need to be done.


----------



## bereninga (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the new look! Not sure about the blank horizontal gray bar though.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good so far. I will like it.

Maybe I missed it, but why the change?

sek


----------



## funkboy (Oct 22, 2013)

Oof, I like the new logo but the page graphics & layout with black & red blocks are pretty strident.

If you wanted to make it look like some kinda supa sekret undaground rumor conspiracy site, you succeeded .


----------



## pwp (Oct 22, 2013)

funkboy said:


> Oof, I like the new logo but the page graphics & layout with black & red blocks are pretty strident.
> If you wanted to make it look like some kinda supa sekret undaground rumor conspiracy site, you succeeded .


Hah! Well perhaps that's a valid intention. The overall immediate effect certainly is a lot "harder"...

Design is such a subtly powerful thing. But not to worry, CR is all about the content anyway. 
We'll soon forget that it ever looked any different.

-pw


----------



## petefromzim (Oct 22, 2013)

First post here but long-time lurker.

One thing that has always annoyed me is the highlighted forum posts on the right hand side of the Home page. If you click on one, I find it annoying that it doesn't take you to the first post, but to some random place down the thread, often the bottom post. Can it not be fixed that it opens at the top of the thread?

On the other hand, there may be a good reason for this that I can't figure out...

Otherwise, the new look is great - well done!

Pete


----------



## M.ST (Oct 22, 2013)

CR now looks like Windows 8. I don´t like the new look.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 22, 2013)

any chance of the rumours being higher up? Or at least the trending discussions being at the top of the page?

cheers


----------



## siegsAR (Oct 22, 2013)

i like the new look,,


----------



## kirillica (Oct 22, 2013)

M.ST said:


> CR now looks like Windows 8. I don´t like the new look.


+1


----------



## Astral (Oct 22, 2013)

i liked the old look better, but the new design is a lot faster for my old pc


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Ahh.. the first complaint didn't take long.
> 
> The switchover will be buggy for 12-24 hours as things get sorted. These things rarely go smoothly.



In the original version of this site, a list of products appeared on the right side of the screen and one could click on the link and view all of the rumors associated with the product. That cross-reference tool was very helpful. Nikon Rumors still has theirs and Sony Rumors lists related rumors at the bottom of every post.


----------



## polarhannes (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for your hard work - much appreciated.
Here are the things I am missing:
"Follow on Forum" link for the Blog articles - it used to be there right underneath the headline.
Clicking on "www.canonrumors.com/rumors/" results in a 404 not found error. Same for "http://www.canonrumors.com/submit-a-rumor/" submit a rumor link.
This worked last night. It was basically the same landing page but without the "reviews" and "rumors" dividing the 1st and 2nd entry.

But in general I really like the new changes


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks cool. I like it.


----------



## RGF (Oct 22, 2013)

Read the site on my ipad. Great looking. Thanks!! A++


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

bereninga said:


> I like the new look! Not sure about the blank horizontal gray bar though.



That's a space for banner ads - if you have ad blocking, it'll be blank.



petefromzim said:


> One thing that has always annoyed me is the highlighted forum posts on the right hand side of the Home page. If you click on one, I find it annoying that it doesn't take you to the first post, but to some random place down the thread, often the bottom post. Can it not be fixed that it opens at the top of the thread?
> 
> On the other hand, there may be a good reason for this that I can't figure out...



It links to the most recent posts, not the first post in most recently active topics. An easy (and often overlooked) way to access topics starting with the post after the last one you personally read (which is the first post, if you haven't read that thread) is from the upper right corner of the forum pages.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 22, 2013)

i had the new site showing up last night, but now it's gone!!!

I love the new look, so I'm sad to see the old one back.


----------



## petefromzim (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > I like the new look! Not sure about the blank horizontal gray bar though.
> ...



Well, I for one can't see the point of that - if it's a new thread, I want to read it from the top, not navigate all the way back. And "upper right corner" - darned if I can see what you're referring to - must be blind!


----------



## pwp (Nov 1, 2013)

I see the MkII version of the new look CR is up. It's a far more modest effort than MkI.
Here's a reminder if you've forgotten..
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17643.msg326443#msg326443

-pw


----------



## kaihp (Nov 1, 2013)

petefromzim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > bereninga said:
> ...



If you click on the subject of the thread, you'll be sent to first posting. If you click on the "NEW" icon, you'll be sent to your first unread posting.

Personally, I would really appreciate if CR could go away from red-on-black, due to the bad contrast makes it difficult for me to read the text (esp. the "Show unread posts since last visit" and "Show new replies to your posts" lines)


----------

